#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-12
* compengi changed the topic of #ubuntu-lb to: Lebanese Ubuntu Support Channel | URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LebanonTeam | We are here for people of all ages, interests and bases. We want everyone to feel comfortable, so please respect others and be patient | latest release: ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhal | md5sum list for 11.04 : http://tiny.cc/6qbq2 | ubuntu 11.10 oneiric ocelot alpha3 is out, check the latest: http://tiny.cc/rsika
* compengi changed the topic of #ubuntu-lb to: Ubuntu lebanese team | wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LebanonTeam | we are here for people of all ages, interests and bases. we want everyone to feel comfortable, so please respect others and be patient | latest release: ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhal | md5sum list for 11.04 : http://tiny.cc/6qbq2 | ubuntu 11.10 oneiric ocelot alpha3 is out, check the latest: http://tiny.cc/rsika
<compengi> ~seen Armageddon
<compengi> !seen Armageddon
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<rapacity> he's right there!
<compengi> @seen
<ubotu-lb> compengi: (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<compengi> hey rapacity
<compengi> :)
<rapacity> yo
<compengi> @seen rapacity
<ubotu-lb> compengi: rapacity was last seen in #ubuntu-lb 1 second ago: <rapacity> yo
<compengi> :D
<rapacity> did you graduate yet :p
<compengi> nope
<compengi> :D
<Armageddon> I'm here
<compengi> i still have alot to do
<rapacity> liear
<rapacity> liar*
<compengi> oh Armageddon !
<Armageddon> yes ?
<rapacity> you're not here
<compengi> yeah
<compengi> you've slipped behind the bot
<compengi> :P
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> what ?
<compengi> nothing
<compengi> how are you
<Armageddon> I'm good, how's you ? :D
<compengi> good too
<compengi> just remembered our old bot
<compengi> @whois Armageddon
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: "whois" is not a valid command.
<Armageddon> what bot ?
<compengi> ubotu-lb
<Armageddon> oh ok
<compengi> so how are you doing rapacity
<compengi> long time
<compengi> do you know any new plugin for supybot?
<compengi> @load Google
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<compengi> oh
<compengi> @load Google
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<rapacity> I'm doing terrible :)
<compengi> ouch
<compengi> why is that
<compengi> @load RSS
<rapacity> that's a secret d:
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<compengi> hmm..
<compengi> you still study medicine?
<rapacity> that isn't me
<rapacity> studying ccomputer science
<compengi> you didn't start with biology and switched?
<rapacity> ah, I did
<compengi> @google me
<ubotu-lb> compengi: MobileMe: <http://www.me.com/>; MobileMe Sign In: <https://auth.me.com/authenticate>; Me: Girl takes pic of herself every day for three years - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55YYaJIrmzo>; .ME domain names: <http://www.domain.me/>; .me - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.me>; Maine.gov |: <http://www.maine.gov/>; Windows Me - (1 more message)
<rapacity> but I wasn't aiming for medicine
<rapacity> I was interested in bioinformatics
<compengi> aha
<compengi> and how is it going now?
<rapacity> have you ever watched rocky ?
<compengi> yeah
<compengi> that's an old movie
<rapacity> it's a movie where this guy gets repeatedly punched in the face
<rapacity> well my life is something like that
<compengi> hehe
<compengi> oh
<compengi> @rss add linux-magazine http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/RSS-Feeds
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<compengi> info
<compengi> @rss info
<ubotu-lb> compengi: (rss info <url|feed>) -- Returns information from the given RSS feed, namely the title, URL, description, and last update date, if available.
<compengi> @rss info linux-magazine
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Title: unavailable; URL: <unavailable>; Description: Spotlight | Reviews | Current Issue | Academy | Newsletter | Subscribe | Shop | Online News Features Blogs RSS Feeds White Papers Conference Videos Departments Administration Infrastructure Security Networking Web Works Programming Desktop Community Resources Current Issue Special Editions Spotlight Reviews Event Calendar Archives (8 more messages)
<compengi> rapacity, do you know any good rss feeds website?
<compengi> @rss add linuxtoday http://feedproxy.google.com/linuxtoday/linux
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<compengi> @rss add kernel.org http://www.kernel.org/kdist/rss.xml
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<compengi> @rss add tomshardware http://www.tomshardware.com/feeds/rss2/tom-s-hardware-us,18-1.xml
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<compengi> @rss announce #ubuntu-lb linux-magazine
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: 'announce' is not a valid url.
<compengi> @rss announce linux-magazine
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: 'announce' is not a valid url.
<compengi> @rss linux-magazine
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: Couldn't get RSS feed.
<compengi> hmm..
<compengi> @rss linuxtoday
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Top 10 Things Linux Users Don't Understand || Shuttleworth Takes Note of the Cloud, and Mobile Computing || Will Linux miss its big desktop shot? || Dell SecureWorks: Inside the APT Threat || Community: A Visit from the Ghost of Linux Future || Linux users can now read Kindle ebooks on their desktop with Amazon Cloud Reader || Linux on mainframe, alive, kicking and doing (1 more message)
<compengi> @rss kernel.org
<ubotu-lb> compengi: next-20110812: linux-next || next-20110812: linux-next || 3.1-rc1-git6: snapshot || 3.1-rc1: mainline || 3.0.1: stable || 2.6.39.4: stable || 2.6.38.8: stable || 2.6.37.6: stable || 2.6.36.4: stable || 2.6.35.14: longterm || 2.6.34.10: longterm || 2.6.33.17: longterm || 2.6.32.44: longterm || 2.6.27.59: longterm
<compengi> @rss tomshardware
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Counter-Strike: GO Confirmed Coming in 2012 || Presented By: || OnLive UK Launching on September 22 || IBM: PCs are "Going The Way of Typewriters" || Nvidia Signs On Cray Exec As New Tesla CTO || Deals for August 11: 27" Planar 1080p LCD $229 FS || Presented By: || Seagate Continues Bet on Hybrid HDDs With Flash Cache || Intel Creates $300 Million Fund to Make Ultrabooks (4 more messages)
<compengi> remove linuxtoday
<compengi> @rss remove linuxtoday
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<compengi> @rss add linuxtoday http://feeds.feedburner.com/linuxtoday/linux?format=xml
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<compengi> @rss linuxtoday
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Top 10 Things Linux Users Don't Understand || Shuttleworth Takes Note of the Cloud, and Mobile Computing || Will Linux miss its big desktop shot? || Dell SecureWorks: Inside the APT Threat || Community: A Visit from the Ghost of Linux Future || Linux users can now read Kindle ebooks on their desktop with Amazon Cloud Reader || Linux on mainframe, alive, kicking and doing (1 more message)
<compengi> aha
<compengi> :)
<compengi> @announce
<ubotu-lb> compengi: (announce <text>) -- Sends <text> to all channels the bot is currently on and not lobotomized in.
<compengi> oh
<compengi> @rss announce
<ubotu-lb> compengi: Error: 'announce' is not a valid url.
<compengi> @rss add canonical http://www.canonical.com/rss.xml
<ubotu-lb> compengi: The operation succeeded.
<compengi> and sorry for the flood :P
<compengi> @seen someothernick
<ubotu-lb> compengi: I have not seen someothernick.
<compengi> @seen ron
<ubotu-lb> compengi: I have not seen ron.
<compengi> @ping
<ubotu-lb> pong
<compengi> good night all
<Charbel> :(
<Charbel> i 4got my pass
<rapacity> it's ok
<rapacity> you don't need a pass!
<Charbel> -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Invalid password for Charbel.
<Charbel> :(
<rapacity> ah
<rapacity> that pass
<rapacity> I thought you forgot your ubuntu pass :p
<rapacity> I would've suggested single-user mode
<rapacity> you can try asking the freenode ops for help
<Charbel> let me try again b4 asking 4 help
<Charbel> mmmmm
<Charbel> :D
<Charbel> i got it
<Charbel> 01:44:48 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You are now identified for Charbel.
<Charbel> 01:44:49 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- 6 failed logins since last login.
<Charbel> 01:44:49 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last failed attempt from: Charbel!~Charbel@78.108.174.54 on Aug 12 22:44:28 2011.
<Charbel> hahaha
<rapacity> :p
<Charbel> 6 failed logins
